# Any ants thinking about quitting and taking a $300 Google course to get work in IT?



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

A pretty low barrier of entry to a new career!
https://www.inc.com/justin-bariso/g...tificate-project-management-data-analyst.html


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Yeah good luck with that. Google doesn't want American based workers. Give $300 to Google and then plan on driving long hours to get it back from Uber and Lyft!

Google and most other tech companies prefer cheap foreign slaves under H-1B. The H-1B foreign slave will not fight back against crap working conditions and will take whatever abuse they get for far less money than an American worker because they don't want to be sent back to whatever country they came from.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Reading the posts here, I would love to see them arrive at google.

“I hear looing for to start four my googling carer I be good employ and only hiton the hottest girls” were my money? google pay buy the day ? google don’t have instant pay? I gotta get home got bus pass?

The people from other countries could sound ever worse...


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Yeah good luck with that. Google doesn't want American based workers. Give $300 to Google and then plan on driving long hours to get it back from Uber and Lyft!
> 
> Google and most other tech companies prefer cheap foreign slaves under H-1B. The H-1B foreign slave will not fight back against crap working conditions and will take whatever abuse they get for far less money than an American worker because they don't want to be sent back to whatever country they came from.


Google inverted Udemy.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Yeah good luck with that. Google doesn't want American based workers. Give $300 to Google and then plan on driving long hours to get it back from Uber and Lyft!
> 
> Google and most other tech companies prefer cheap foreign slaves under H-1B. The H-1B foreign slave will not fight back against crap working conditions and will take whatever abuse they get for far less money than an American worker because they don't want to be sent back to whatever country they came from.


Then why do they offer it?
Think they need our $300 _that_ bad?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Then why do they offer it?
> Think they need our $300 _that_ bad?


No Google doesn't need your $300 and going by the article Google will offer many scholarships to cover the cost.

My bet is that there is something buried deep in the H-1B rules that if Google offers training (for free or at a nominal cost to the student of course) there will be a loophole to get more cheap foreign slaves under H-1B.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> My bet is that there is something buried deep in the H-1B rules that if Google offers training (for free or at a nominal cost to the student of course) their will be a loophole to get more cheap foreign slaves under H-1B.


I always look for motive.
At first I thought "Oh, that's nice of Google ..." then, the dark angel on my left shoulder laughed loudly and it woke me. Yea, I'm woke now. Outta the closet.
ANYway, your theory is a possibility ... I thought maybe that they know that somethings going to happen to interrupt the flow of foreign slaves, and they are preparing for the day when they can enslave Americans.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> No Google doesn't need your $300 and going by the article Google will offer many scholarships to cover the cost.
> 
> My bet is that there is something buried deep in the H-1B rules that if Google offers training (for free or at a nominal cost to the student of course) there will be a loophole to get more cheap foreign slaves under H-1B.


I hadn't thought about that ploy.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't think it requires much thought to conclude that it increases the pool of applicants for them at little or no charge, the $300 will cover development and administering the courses. It will also slow the rise in wages. 

Personally I don't think it will have much effect. 6 months at 40 hours a week would be enough to make you an amateur programmer with little or no understanding of where it fits in to the bigger picture. Makes for a great press release though.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

wallae said:


> Reading the posts here, I would love to see them arrive at google.
> 
> "I hear looing for to start four my googling carer I be good employ and only hiton the hottest girls" were my money? google pay buy the day ? google don't have instant pay? I gotta get home got bus pass?
> 
> The people from other countries could sound ever worse...


People from other countries, including myself, are smarter and better educated than American ants.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Then why do they offer it?
> Think they need our $300 _that_ bad?


They are just Building their data compilation.

They will evaluate you.
Determine your intelligence.
Determine your psychological makeup.
Record your educational & work history.
All for $300.00

Then
They will sell it
Over & over & over again.

Throw in your D.N.A. profile for an extra $50.00 ?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Throw in your D.N.A. profile for an extra $50.00 ?


I've paid lot more than that to 'throw' my DNA around.
Oh ... you mean _they_ pay _me_?

Ha. That's a deal.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

I would get more productivity blowing $300 in a strip club than completing that “IT Course”.


----------

